# Yak anchor



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Need an anchor, what size should I be looking at? Figure Chesapeake Bay east side and som back creeks, figure what 5 pounder? Kinda really new at this endeavor!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am using a 2lb. bruce anchor on about 30ft. of line... I also use a 1lb. folding anchor for shallow tidal creeks, or in the folded-up posistion to slow my drift. I have them both rigged with a float and clip, so I can easily ditch and retrieve my anchor when neccesarey. I also use a small zip-tie at the bottom of the anchor, so incase I hang it up... I can pop the tie and pull from the opposite side of the anchor, which most of the time will free it up. I store my anchor line on a plastic kite 'reel', and it all fits neatly in a mesh bag.

I would also install a fore-aft anchor trolley... it allows you to run the anchor line to the bow or stern of the kayak with a clothes line-like system. You definitely don't want to be anchored broadside in the yak with any kind of wind or wake. If you have to for temporary means, add a section of bungee to the anchor line.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey brotha

depending on current situation, i've seen alotta guys get away with 2.5 pounders with a little chain on them. i use a five, but have been thinking of trying a lighter to see what i can do with it. right now currently im using the claw style.

there is a nother style that looks like a shovel that people use as well.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

The 3lb folding is a good anchor, and convienient to store, but I have had it drag on me before. The 2.2 lb bruce type is tough and has always held for me, but it is a little larger width-wise. I tend to use it more lately, as I have been fishing deeper and turbulent water. I always keep my folding one stored in the hull for a spare.

BM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

when i'm fishin in fairly shallow water with not much current, which is 99% of the time, i use a downrigger ball (5 or 8 lbs maybe, not sure) on a 12' rope. works like a charm and fits perfectly in the cupholder of my tarpon. also very quiet to use.

if it's deep or a lot of current i'll bring my 3 lb fold-up like y'all are talking about. i have about a foot of chain on it and let out a lot of line. almost always holds for me.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

2 poumd manta anchor does the trick every where ive been. have 100' of line but sticks good on various bottoms.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Where'd you pick up your 2.2 Manta at? I'm in need of something that will hold and this looks like it'll do.
Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.cyber-bridge-marine.com/manta-anchors-stainless-galvanized.html


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

wild river outfitters on va beach blvd and rosemont rd carry them 19 bucks i started with folding anchor and did not like it


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

west marine carries them for 8 bucks


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Thnaks for the head's up. I just got off the phone with West Marine at Janaf and they're telling me they don't have the 2 lb in stock and they can't get it. You didn't happen to see one in one of there other stores did you? If so which one?
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

talked to guy at west at little creek and shore dr and he said that its been a month since they ordered the last batch and the manufacturer hasnt sent them yet so he said check back they should be in anytime.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the input. I picked up one last week from WRO at about 20 bucks, after pricing a couple online with shipping this was the cheaper way to go. Used it this weekend and what a difference. Didn't have to let out nearly as much line and had no problems holding.
So again thanks to all.
Tim


----------

